# Service und Support > Hilfe und FAQ >  erster ungelesener Beitrag

## Holger

Mich erreichte noch folgende Anfrage:




> Hallo Holger,
> habe seit einigen Tagen festgestellt, dass bei der Funktion " ersten  ungelesenen Beitrag anzeigen" nicht an den zuletzt gelesenen Beitrag  angeschlossen wird, sondern auch Beiträge, die mehrere Tage zurückliegen  angezeigt werden. Meine das war vorher nicht so.
> mfg/Jürgen


Hat ein anderer Benutzer an dieser Stelle Erfahrungen?

vg

Holger

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Holger,
ich hatte dieselben Erfahrungen in den letzten Tagen gemacht. Seit heute funktioniert es aber wieder, d.h. es wurde mir nun wieder der letzte Beitrag angezeigt.
Gruß Knut.

----------


## Holger

Aha, danke ...

dann scheint es sich evtl. um ein Problem zu handeln, das mit dem heutigen Update behoben wurde.

vg

Holger

----------

